# What Kind of Wrestling Are We Really Talkin About?



## Brownielox (Jun 14, 2017)

K, so when we're talking about wrestling on this place, what kind or style are y'all really referring to?

I've always been fond of submission wrestling/grappling; winner is the one who gets a tap or word submission from the victim. I wrestled, and still wrestle when I get the chance, this way.

Isn't there also pin wrestling, where the winner is decided by pinning down the shoulders of the other?

Back in high school when I'd go to our wrestling matches, it seemed to be a combination of the 2 styles I mentioned earlier. Whenever YOU say "wrestle," I think of submission grappling, which is to me the "intended" or "proper" way. I really don't like pin wrestling....it seems like a guy who's 50 pounds heavier than me can cream me just because he's fatter, not more skilled... I prefer earning submissions by strategizing and putting myself in a good mount where I can choke the sh*t out of him (sometimes her)..  again, that's just me liking the badassery feel of it.

I'm mainly starting this topic because at my MMA/ grappling class tonight, some dork with an over-inflated ego told me that wrestling isn't effective, so I just thought I'd vent a little haha

@JR 137  what wrestling experience do you have?


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 14, 2017)

As you pointed out, there are a lot of different styles of wrestling which are all forms of grappling. The term wrestling isn't usually used in the context of submission grappling though, except for catch wrestling. Most styles are based on pinning your opponent in some regard.

As for the "dork" in your MMA class, they don't know what they're talking about. I wish I studied wrestling when I was in HS. Good wrestlers know how to put weight on someone, have good base, and can move well on their feet. They might have a few bad habits compared to BJJ in a submission grappling environment but it can be untrained. There is a lot a submission grappler can learn from a wrestler. I'm a fan of Ryan Hall and he teaches a lot of "wrestling" techniques he has incorporated into his game.


----------



## Brownielox (Jun 14, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> As you pointed out, there are a lot of different styles of wrestling which are all forms of grappling. The term wrestling isn't usually used in the context of submission grappling though, except for catch wrestling. Most styles are based on pinning your opponent in some regard.
> 
> As for the "dork" in your MMA class, they don't know what they're talking about. I wish I studied wrestling when I was in HS. Good wrestlers know how to put weight on someone, have good base, and can move well on their feet. They might have a few bad habits compared to BJJ in a submission grappling environment but it can be untrained. There is a lot a submission grappler can learn from a wrestler. I'm a fan of Ryan Hall and he teaches a lot of "wrestling" techniques he has incorporated into his game.


Ohhhh so _that's _what catch wrestling is.....I've heard the term tossed around, but never really knew what it meant. I don't have any friends who are into wrestling or even MMA, which is weird considering how big it was a few years ago. I got into wrestling/grappling only because of the right people a few years ago...

And yeah! Thanks for agreeing with me...I'm going back tomorrow, and I'll be sure to keep that in mine


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 15, 2017)

I wrestled from 3rd grade through high school.  I wrestled a bit in a local wrestling club afterwards.  I coached on and off at my high school for about 10 years.  Coaching wrestling wasn't standing around; it was on the mat with the guys.

High school wrestling is folk-style wrestling.  Basically the same as NCAA wrestling.  International wrestling is freestyle and Greco-Roman.  I did a little of those, but not enough to really speak of beyond answering a few basic questions.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jun 15, 2017)

im not a wrestler. unless you count my days of watching hulk hogan, chief J strongbow, the iron shiek,, ect ect from the WWF 80's  
but there are a lot of UFC guys that have a good back round in wrestling that are not really BJJ guys. the first that comes to mind for me is Josh Koscheck and Dominic Cruz.  those two names alone makes it hard to say wrestling is not effective.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 15, 2017)

Cornish, Westmorland, Lancashire and Cumberland wrestling. A Brief History of Wrestling in England


----------

